# CE-Structural PM Study Guides??



## BG_TX (Jun 10, 2016)

What's the best way to self study for the PM?

I was thinking about buying the Structural Depth Reference Manual (SDRM) but I've read bad reviews.  Instead, I might get the Structural Engineering Reference Manual (SERM)  - but I'm afraid of wasting time working through problems that are much more difficult than the PE test.

I am not very likely to go for the SE (~10%) unless the laws change or a future employer requires. However, the SERM would be very usefully for my current job and career path.

Or is the only way to study is to work on as many practice problems I can find and eventually I'll cover all the topics?

For the AM, I am buying the CERM for sure, likely a used 1 year old edition.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 10, 2016)

In my opinion, the "best way" would be to take a class.


----------



## smahurin (Jun 10, 2016)

Well I'll give you my 2 cents.  I would recommend reviewing your class material, IE brushing up on the topics, materials etc.  Then work practice problems.  I bought the SERM for use on the SE (I didn't purchase it before the PE) and I never used it once studying for the SE or while taking the SE... or in practice.  Maybe it's useful for some, I personally didn't find it worthwhile.  

I definitely think everyone should get, borrow, or otherwise procure a CERM for a PE exam.  Its hugely helpful on the AM portion of the PE, and I think I used it once or twice on both the afternoon of the PE and maybe once on each of the SE morning sections.

For the PE I purchased a practice exam from NCEES and a practice exam from PPI.  The NCEES exam is very indicative of exam question difficulty and type (it should be, they are just old recycled PE questions).  The PPI exam was considerably more difficult than the actual PE exam and not very indicative of actual exam questions on the PE from my perspective.  I assume the non-NCEES exam makers likely intentionally make their practice exams more difficult thinking if you're  prepared for "THEIR" exam, you should be prepared for the "real" exam.  

I couldn't speak to a class or any other types of study material though.


----------



## SE_FL (Jun 12, 2016)

I opened my SERM a handful of times during the PM portion of the civil PE, STR. The questions were more similar to the ones in the CERM. I agree with @matt267 PE. Take a class if you need to pass asap.

CERM doesn't include a lot of what could be covered on the PM portion (timber, masonry, seismic, precast, bridge is worthless, safety, codes, ect). Most of those topics are covered in the SERM. I hear [COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Ibrahim/Malek Fundamentals of Seismic is good (since SERM doesn't cover siesmic very well) but the PE will only have a handful of questions from the beginning of the book. Your best [/COLOR]bet is to make sure you have a resource (with examples) to cover every single topic on the NCEES specification list. Or just take a class and make your life easier.

My biggest challenge was making sure every hour of study was worthwhile and 100% efficient.


----------



## BG_TX (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks for the replies!  I am going to ask my company if they will pay for EET - hopefully I'll have good luck.


----------



## SE_FL (Jun 13, 2016)

BG_TX said:


> Thanks for the replies!  I am going to ask my company if they will pay for EET - hopefully I'll have good luck.


You may have to remind them the class includes binders with code updated information for each type of design. You may be able to use those to update some in house spreadsheets or make your design more streamlined and efficient. It will be a win-win for your firm. They can bill you out at a higher rate and they get some updates references.


----------

